# ROTP offers.....



## zorro (24 Mar 2007)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if any of the ROTP applicants this year have received an offer yet? Or if anyone here on these boards that has an insider in Log or whoever handles offers has heard about anything coming down the line sometime soon?

The anticipation is just killing me.......even if I don't get the offer (which would really suck), I'd rather know sooner than later......

Thanks.


----------



## Saorse (31 Mar 2007)

I just heard back on Thursday: I got an offer for Intelligence in the Air Force. I would think a phone call would be coming your way soon to let you know about the status?


----------



## excerciseboy (31 Mar 2007)

Hey man. I got my offer a week ago for CELE (at which point i nearly jumped out of my skin with excitement) . i think the trick is to call you recruiting file manager, like i did. I used to call them every week until they said "yes" ;D


----------



## Cpl.Banks (31 Mar 2007)

I got my offer last tuesday, heading to IAP on the 2nd of July. Going in as an armoured officer! Should be good times. I got a phone call from the career manager from CFRC Ottawa.
Dave


----------



## Pte. Albano (2 Apr 2007)

For those who got accepted, were you offered RMC or civie university. And what was your application like in terms of marks and what kind of community service you have done.


----------



## Shamrock (3 Apr 2007)

C/MWO.Banks said:
			
		

> I got my offer last tuesday, heading to IAP on the 2nd of July. Going in as an armoured officer! Should be good times. I got a phone call from the career manager from CFRC Ottawa.
> Dave



Welcome to the Corps.


----------



## excerciseboy (3 Apr 2007)

Pte. Albano said:
			
		

> For those who got accepted, were you offered RMC or civie university. And what was your application like in terms of marks and what kind of community service you have done.



I got into RMC, with a 95% average and with very little community service. (i think the community service killed me, because i got my second choice for trades). and There was a spot on the application for fitness. at the time of application i just passed the standards. so fitness was pretty bad too. As you can suspect, with these marks, other universities were "encouraging" me to go to their university  but RMC is number ONE!


----------



## Future-Nurse (4 Apr 2007)

I am waiting for a ROTP(civie) Nursing Officer offer as well. So the trick is to call them every week...I guess I'll start doing it now.
Also, any idea if you do get an offer when do you start your IAP/BOTC. 
And one member here mentioned about starting IAP in July...isn't that too late since you'll be starting school again in September.

FN


----------



## Penny (4 Apr 2007)

Joining in the fun    - I got ROTP Logistics, Army.  IAP JUL - AUG in St Jean, then Civy U in Ottawa and I am thrilled to be going. 

to Future-Nurse and others who are still waiting -  I hope you get the answer you wanted soon. I know the waiting part is hard. 

Best wishes,
-Penny


----------



## benny88 (4 Apr 2007)

Got an offer a couple weeks ago for pilot, RMC, then a few days later the CAM program @ University of Western Ontario. Marks about 82%, and decent fitness, leadership, and community service.


----------



## Big Foot (4 Apr 2007)

excerciseboy said:
			
		

> I got into RMC, with a 95% average and with very little community service. (i think the community service killed me, because i got my second choice for trades). and There was a spot on the application for fitness. at the time of application i just passed the standards. so fitness was pretty bad too. As you can suspect, with these marks, other universities were "encouraging" me to go to their university  but RMC is number ONE!


It's not so much that your lack of community service killed you, it's that they placed you where they felt they needed you. If lack of community service had killed you, you would not be going to IAP and you certainly would not be potentially marching through the Arch in September.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (5 Apr 2007)

I'll be heading to IAP this July as well...coincidently I will also be attending Ottawa U! See you all there!
Dave


----------



## Future-Nurse (5 Apr 2007)

Hello all
I talked to my file manager today and she said no offer for me yet. And she added that ROTP board is sitting down next week and hopefully I'll make it this time. If not then I have to see her in first week of may to discuss other options.....this is really depressing. I wish they consider me this time. Till then good luck to all.

FN


----------



## Mapper (5 Apr 2007)

Future-Nurse, I wouldn't worry yet.  I got a look at the spreadsheet from Borden and they are sending out 6 rotp offers for nurse in May, 12 for June, 5 for August and 1 in September.  I think it said they were taking 25 rotp nurses, 6 from utpncm and 2 deo.  I was one of the utpncm and got the offer just last week.  I still have no details on St. Jean.  Good luck and hope to see you in the summer.


----------



## Cadarn (6 Apr 2007)

I got the call Wednesday (4 April) and was offered Infantry Officer, my first choice.  I start IAP 2 July then go to Civie U (University of Alberta) because I have already completed 2 years of my degree there.  See you guys in St. Jean.


----------



## Future-Nurse (7 Apr 2007)

Mapper,
thank you so much for such a valuable information. I am a bit relieved now after knowing that ROTP (NO) offers are still on their way. I hope I can make it. Thanks again.

FN


----------



## ssjsimon (9 Apr 2007)

No offer for me yet.  I'm just curious, does anyone know ROUGHLY how many spots there are for armoured officers?  According to their recruiting website, armoured officers are in demand right now.  Would that somewhat increase my chance of getting into RMC?  (By the way I passed all the application process, and had A average in highschool and C average in first year university)


----------



## Touchingthevoid (9 Apr 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm actually in the same position, although I had about a 75% average my last year of high school with 85% in University English. My first year University average is really low but that's expected for first year students, in a lot of cases anyway. I was going in as a CEOTP Infantry Officer but I chose to take a shot at ROTP and the recruiter told me I was competitive, for RMC. So I'm waiting, many of my friends who are very competitive are still waiting for an offer and their first choice was RMC and a trade in the combat arms.

Dimitri


----------



## beyondsblue (10 Apr 2007)

Touchingthevoid said:
			
		

> My first year University average is really low but that's expected for first year students, in a lot of cases anyway.


My first year average (first term) was 85%. It was much higher than my high school average, which was around 78%. I don't know, somehow, I got away with doing much less work in university and ended up with better marks. For you people who are from Ottawa, Lisgar C.I. does prepare you well for universities.
Oh, I got an offer a while ago for my first choice, logistics army. IAP on July 2. My summer school is from May to mid-June. Basically, I get two weeks of summer breaks. University is stressful...for most people, not for me. I wake up at 1pm everyday and eat junk food and everything. Don't know how I could adjust to the basic training lifestyle. But then, a toal institution such as the military knows how to resocialize people.


----------



## ssjsimon (10 Apr 2007)

beyondsblue, what faculty are you in at your university?  I bet it's not engineering, computing science, or those faculties that are almost impossible to get good grades in.  By the way, did you get your offer in civ university or RMC?


----------



## beyondsblue (11 Apr 2007)

Oh, I'm in commerce. Please note, I'm not bragging about my grades. I'm actually ashamed by it because I could have done much, much better had I worked more diligently. 
Computer Science was a mandatory course for first year commerce in my university. There were 400 people in my class, only 2 got A+, and I was one of them.  ;D 
In universities, I think anything above 75% would be considered above average. 
BTW, I'm not in U of T, where it is impossible to get 80%.


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Apr 2007)

ssjsimon said:
			
		

> beyondsblue, what faculty are you in at your university?  I bet it's not engineering, computing science, or those faculties that are almost impossible to get good grades in.  By the way, did you get your offer in civ university or RMC?



Actually, it is possible to get good marks.  I ended with an 85% average in Mech Eng at RMC and I was 6th in the program (out of approx 50)

Max


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Apr 2007)

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm in commerce. Please note, I'm not bragging about my grades. I'm actually ashamed by it because I could have done much, much better had I worked more diligently.
> Computer Science was a mandatory course for first year commerce in my university. There were 400 people in my class, only 2 got A+, and I was one of them.  ;D
> In universities, I think anything above 75% would be considered above average.
> BTW, I'm not in U of T, where it is impossible to get 80%.



Commerce Comp Sci. isn't that hard.  It's like calculus for artsmen....

Max


----------



## Touchingthevoid (11 Apr 2007)

Max, I agree, several of my friends have taken that very same course requires for their BComm Degree and it's very easy. They start from MS word and other basic computer functions. 

Dimitri


----------



## Astrodog (11 Apr 2007)

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> BTW, I'm not in U of T, where it is impossible to get 80%.



 I think this part is working against me, I always wonder whether they strictly look at marks or at institutions as well? Cause shirking at another institution and pulling down 80s sounds pretty darn sweet when I am here working my tail off and getting mid 70s...


----------



## beyondsblue (12 Apr 2007)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> I think this part is working against me, I always wonder whether they strictly look at marks or at institutions as well? Cause shirking at another institution and pulling down 80s sounds pretty darn sweet when I am here working my tail off and getting mid 70s...


I've always wondered about that myself, too. During my interview, I asked my recruiter whether they consider the institution you attend or the class average of the courses you have taken. For example, when the class average was 50% and you achieved a 80% is quite different from  when the class average was 85% and you got a 80%. Apparently, they don't consider that factor at all, or so the recruiter told me: "We just look at your marks.". 
That's why I didn't go to U of T.


----------



## ssjsimon (13 Apr 2007)

Well I got off the phone with a recruiter couple hours ago.  She told me the board is meeting tomorrow, (April 13th) and calls should come out around April 23rd.  I guess I'll be playing the waiting game.  Just wanted to share the information to those other eager applicants as well!

COME ON ARMOUR!


----------



## beyondsblue (13 Apr 2007)

Good luck!!! Hope you receive an offer.


----------



## ssjsimon (13 Apr 2007)

Thanks!  I hope so too!  Good luck to all the others that are waiting for that phone call!


----------



## Future-Nurse (13 Apr 2007)

SSJ
thanks for the info.....
good luck


----------



## Touchingthevoid (13 Apr 2007)

Good luck everyone and hope to see you all at St.Jean this summer!


----------



## liheron (15 Apr 2007)

So does anybody know when people for Vancouver get Sworn in?


----------



## Cadarn (16 Apr 2007)

liheron said:
			
		

> So does anybody know when people for Vancouver get Sworn in?



The only time frame I was given for being sworn in in Vancouver is "sometime in June".  The person who called with my offer said that for ROTP they make the offers, then decide on a lot of the dates - the total opposite of what they do for other entry programs.  She said to expect an e-mail with more info in the next few weeks.

See you at the ceremony!


----------



## liheron (16 Apr 2007)

Cadarn said:
			
		

> The only time frame I was given for being sworn in in Vancouver is "sometime in June".  The person who called with my offer said that for ROTP they make the offers, then decide on a lot of the dates - the total opposite of what they do for other entry programs.  She said to expect an e-mail with more info in the next few weeks.
> 
> See you at the ceremony!


Hahahaha, I was told May. Maybe we're going to a different one? well hope to see you there too, I'll be the shortest Chinese kid around.


----------



## dave-k (17 Apr 2007)

What jobs did you guys get?


----------



## liheron (17 Apr 2007)

I got into Signals.


----------



## beyondsblue (23 Apr 2007)

Logistics (Land).


----------



## Ouklae (24 Apr 2007)

Got my offer mid-March for MARS at the RMC.


----------



## dave-k (25 Apr 2007)

No one doing combat arms like artillery or armour?


----------



## stealthylizard (25 Apr 2007)

Not for ROTP, nope, lol.


----------



## Cadarn (25 Apr 2007)

dave-k said:
			
		

> No one doing combat arms like artillery or armour?



I was offered Infantry, and I'm sure there are more out there.  I was told there were 60 ROTP Infantry spots this year.


----------



## Seatech (3 May 2007)

For anyone that might be interested, there appears to be 4 IAP courses starting on the 28th May. It looks like approximately 240 people. 

Should be a VERY busy time.


----------



## Future-Nurse (4 May 2007)

Had a chat with my recruiter today and things don't look good. She informed me that there are only 3 ROTP civie spots left for Nursing Officers and they'll be offering those spots sometime in May. I don't think I'll make it. She said there are already 3 people from Calgary in running for those spots and that's not considering the rest of Canada. If I don't get it then I'll just apply again.
Plus I am gonna start my first year in Nursing this Fall and go from there.
Good Luck to everyone.
FN


----------



## beyondsblue (22 May 2007)

liheron said:
			
		

> I'll be the shortest Chinese kid around.


I'm a short Chinese kid, too. You might not be the shortest.


----------



## steven18 (22 May 2007)

I haven't got any offer to rmc as i felt it...my choice were aerospace engineer and airfield engineering where it is almost impossible to get in. So i plan to finish my bachelor at my university and try again at the end for direct enrolment! should be easier to be chosen!


----------



## Hapgood (30 May 2007)

MARS Officer


----------



## LeeAnn (5 Jun 2007)

Nursing Officer... I agree, you have to keep bugging your recruiting office.  It's been some time since you posted your question though, I hope you got an offer... see in St. Jean July 2/07.  LeeAnn


----------

